# graph pics



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

20 feet of solid fish underneath the boat. A fish for every cast.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

This is catching:bluefish:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Caught my first cat eye's


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Caught my first cat eye's


I meant first walleyes. OMG!! Best fresh water tasting fish I've tasted. Not Bad for winter fishing.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a few from a good guy I've just met and befriended.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah it ain't salt water but what the heck it's got fins and it's a report.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't let this little boy fool y'all. He might be little but he's a lean mean fish catching machine.


----------

